# Average kid size?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I was wondering what the average kid size for the mini breeds are? I'm supposed to make some kid coats but I need measurements on the average-large size for them. Like how long they are, and how wide they are around and everything.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'll try to measure one of my kids for you.. since i want some coats! haha


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay. That sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa...my pygmy/nigi kids average 9 inches in length from chest to rump...though my teeniest ever was just 7 inches!


----------

